# Sawa Kani



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Giving me the the Bird!*

Heres a pciture of the crab giving me the bird!


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

haha! to funny......a rude crab! 

i'll have to show my husband this one lol.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Jan 20, 2006)

crab! crap! crap!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

What do you mean by crap?


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

i know this is a super old topic... we can get those dirt cheap at work... anyone ever try to have them as pets?? i know they are like roaches, i rember there was a case about them been released either near LA or vegas.. and they took over a river, and took the state a while to get rid of them...


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

looks cool.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Looks like it'd be tasty with some lemon and tartar sauce


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

ya, or mocha mix with salt... or even in a 30L/40L tank terrarium... like a river/strem theme...


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

are these the little fried guys i eat at the sushi bar? :smile:


----------



## doxikota (Mar 20, 2008)

gabeszone247 said:


> Heres a picture of a crab that lives up in the mountains around my father in-laws house. Its a fresh water crab called Sawa Kani Sawa(Small river) Kani(Crab) Thats your Japanese lesson for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

They are getting harder to find these days up in the mountains. I think they need to come up for air.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## mahoro (Dec 18, 2007)

okay, someone i used to work with kept around 10 as pets, he had them for the past 2 years, he kept 5 in aquarium, those died soon after, and he kept 5 with a bit water and tons of rocks, those seen to be okay, so looks like the care for those guys is same as the red claw...


----------

